# Another cheese smoke largest one yet.



## herms (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I ran out of cheese and the local grocery store has it on sale.  A match made in heaven if you ask me.  8oz bricks were $1.77 I ended up picking 14 of them up.  Haha the checkout lady had to ask and make sure there wasn't a max on the number I could buy.  

Ended up smoking Sharp cheddar, pepperjack, farmers, white cheddar, mozz, chipotle ched, colby, and marb ched. Smoked for just over 3hrs with the AMNZP with a mix of apple, hickory, and maple got some awesome smoke off of it best yet.  The temp is finally getting up there around 30F so I still added a heater but got really good color on the cheese which did not happen with the last batch.












Sorry I forgot to take after pictures till they were in the bags.  Once the two weeks is up I will be re sealing them in Vac bags as mine has not arrived yet.  If anyone want to see better pics I could take them then.


----------



## alelover (Mar 5, 2012)

A fine collection of cheeses. Looks great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice variety! Did the checkout lady think you were nuts?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 6, 2012)

Great looking smoke - lots of great munching ahead


----------



## herms (Mar 7, 2012)

Umm yep pretty sure she thought I had a few loose which there is a good chance because I went back on monday and got ten more.  Gonna take some home for the Easter holiday and will have to replenish my supply.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW!

Nice Cheese Spread!

You'll really notice a difference in how well food takes smoke, when you get above 40°.

TJ


----------



## sprky (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool beans looks to me like ya got good color on the cheese. If ya ask me ya can't have too much smoked cheese around.


----------



## capntrip (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice looking cheese.......Now I am going to have to put some in the smoker tonite!!


----------



## herms (Mar 9, 2012)

You are deff right Todd. My first batch I did outside with no heat and it was around 20F out.  It had little to no color but, some taste.  This time I but a Mr. Buddy heater in the smoker you can see it in the one pic kept it about 70-80F the whole time.  Way better color and hopfully taste.


----------



## bluto (Mar 12, 2012)




----------

